# Rally Wheels



## timmyg (Jan 2, 2012)

I realize that the Chevy Rally Wheel has five oblong holes in the rim versus the Pontiac Rally One Wheel which has six oblong holes in the rim. My question is, does anyone know if this is the only real difference between the two rims. In other words would a Pontiac Rally One Center Cap fit on a Chevy Rally Wheel? I do not have a Pontiac Rally One Center Cap to try. I have someone who is selling a set of the Chevy Rally Wheels the size I want to put on my 65 GTO. I was considering buying the wheels and then buying the Pontiac Rally One polished center caps and putting them on the Chevy Rally Rims if they will fit. Ultimately I am going to buy a set of the Pontiac Rally One wheels so I will be correct, but for right now I am recovering from the expenses of getting the car stripped and Painted. This would buy me some time and look ok I believe until I can get the money together to buy a new set of Pontiac Rally One Wheels. Any help appreciated.


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

I currently have 15" 5 hole Corvette wheels on my 65 GTO convertible. I had the wheels in 'stock' and used these as rollers while I restored my car. I have original 14" Rally 1s and original centers. Some time ago I tried to see if the centers would fit the Corvette wheels, but from what I recall the center area on the Rally 1's was a bit larger diameter to accommodation the centers. It appeared that it would damage the centers if I tried to install on the Corvette wheels.
Hopefully someone more knowledgeable than me will chime in with more information.


----------



## timmyg (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the information on the wheels. I figured there was most likely a difference.


----------

